
Show HN: Beyond Keywords, The advanced digital marketing podcast - canadianwriter
https://koemcrae.com/podcast/
======
halfbrown
Here's the actual URL to the podcast:
[https://kolemcrae.com/podcast/](https://kolemcrae.com/podcast/)

------
topicseed
This site can’t be reached

koemcrae.com’s server IP address could not be found.

DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN

~~~
canadianwriter
Wow - typo in the domain! Thanks for noticing. Bit strange that someone
upvoted a broken url though!

